# Kirkland Medium Organic Salsa- Expiration date



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been speculating about the taste of expired foods, and had some stock that I kept for a 1.5 years after its expiration date. The product is Kirkland signature organic salsa and it is packaged in plastic container...it tasted great actually and I ate it over the course of several weeks after the container was opened...perfectly fine with no unusual stomach issues. So for this particular product I will store it as I know now I can trust that it will be good far beyond the expiration. just thought id share.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Dont get much Kirkland stuff since the free memembership to Costco ran out. Notice the Aldi ads show carrying some of their items. Always found the brand to be a good value and high quality.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

check the terminology on the label. I don't think it says "expired". They almost always
say "best used by". "Best used by" dates are when the manufacturer thinks the food 
will start to taste "off" or will lose a significant amount of food value. As long as can 
or jar is intact, not bulging, or leaking it should be ok. If in doubt, give it to Mikey (to 
eat), he doesn't like anything.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

You are right..checked it again and it's best by. These aren't cans it's a plastic jar. They are heavy plastic though...I wonder if I got a food grade spray and stayed the outside if the plastic would last longer as far as not leaching chemicals into the food. A sun weather proof coating.



paraquack said:


> check the terminology on the label. I don't think it says "expired". They almost always
> say "best used by". "Best used by" dates are when the manufacturer thinks the food
> will start to taste "off" or will lose a significant amount of food value. As long as can
> or jar is intact, not bulging, or leaking it should be ok. If in doubt, give it to Mikey (to
> eat), he doesn't like anything.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually the spray might cause the plastic to degrade. Only a possibility. Glass would 
be much better, but plastic is cheaper and faster to produce so we know which way 
things are going.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

True I'll keep an eye out for glass alternative. My favorite salsa besides fresh is mrs.renfros habanero...a bit expensive tho


----------

